# Little Lace Box May Surprise & June 2015 *SPOILERS*



## fancyfarmer (May 19, 2015)

Due to a couple requests on the old LLB forum, here is a new thread, and we can start a new one for each box. I mention May surprise, because on Facebook LLB mentions in a response, that they will be sending the surprises out to all current subbers the last week of May, in coordination with a special announcement. Also, I put spoiler at the top so everyone can speak freely about their box goodies. So, ladies, what do you think the May surprise is? And what are your guesses for the June box?


----------



## Kaistone (May 19, 2015)

I'm thinking the May surprise will be either a surprise May box or perfume. I'm probably way off, but those are my hunches, lol.


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 19, 2015)

Remember back to the long information letter? They mentioned they were going to curate a special box for a company. I wonder if it will be one of those special curated boxes. I just know I looooove surprises! And it will be sent out my birthday week.


----------



## PA Anna (May 19, 2015)

I'll bite since I always enjoy guessing their curation. My guess is 1. Kitsch Hair Ties. I ordered them for my sister's birthday at her request. They are pretty. 2. Le Cadeaux Melamine Appetizer Plates. They look like they fit the theme of April's box. 3. A marquee item that was to be in one of the earlier boxes. I think the announcement will tie in with their GMA appearance. My guess is that they will offer flash deals or weekly specials on specialty items.

June Box - I'm stuck. I think the key is "take you from day to dinner". I think of necklaces, shoes, purses, scarves, bracelets, and earrings. Maybe a light summer wrap for those summer night breezes. Also blotting papers and a facial mist to freshen up your look.


----------



## cpl100 (May 22, 2015)

Well, it's getting a little late for a "May surprise" isn't it?  I haven't received a shipping notice either from LLB or from my USPS account that anything is on the way  Has anything been said or asked on their FB page?


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 22, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Well, it's getting a little late for a "May surprise" isn't it? I haven't received a shipping notice either from LLB or from my USPS account that anything is on the way Has anything been said or asked on their FB page?


They said on Facebook they are shipping the last week of May, in conjunction with an announcement. So it should be next week sometime.


----------



## mellibot (May 25, 2015)

So, has anyone heard anything?  Hoping to hear tomorrow... or find out that I've been unsubscribed LOL!


----------



## cpl100 (May 26, 2015)

I haven't heard anything nor do I see anything on their FB page.


----------



## mellibot (May 27, 2015)

Not a peep since they commented:

"No, the May surprise is shipping the last week of May. It will be shipped in coordination with a special announcement. That's all I can say for now smile emoticon

Like · 16 · May 18 at 3:20pm
 
Well, I guess we've got four days left of May.


----------



## feisty1 (May 27, 2015)

Can't wait to see what's coming our way!


----------



## Kaistone (May 28, 2015)

Just got my USPS pre-shipment notification!


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 28, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> Just got my USPS pre-shipment notification!


----------



## Saiza (May 29, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> Just got my USPS pre-shipment notification!


I got nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a monthly subscriber wonder if that makes a difference if I haven't been canceled yet.


----------



## Andi B (May 29, 2015)

I didnt get an email notification, but I see a label created on my USPS dashboard that is from their shipping location. I can't wait to see what this is!


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 29, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I got nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a monthly subscriber wonder if that makes a difference if I haven't been canceled yet.


I didn't get an email. It's showing on my USPS account dashboard that the label was created. If you have, an account, or create one, it should show there.


----------



## Miccarty2 (May 29, 2015)

My USPS dashboard shows something coming too, but I bet it won't be here till Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm very interested to know what the surprise is!


----------



## MissKris17 (May 29, 2015)

I'm signed into my USPS account, but I can't find the dashboard.  ;(


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 29, 2015)

Mine is still just showing label made, no movement yet.


----------



## MissKris17 (May 29, 2015)

I got a shipment email from LLB!!!


----------



## penny13 (May 29, 2015)

I'm month to month (or, month to every other month) and I also just got an email.


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 29, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> I got a shipment email from LLB!!!


 Ditto!


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 29, 2015)

So, in my feeble investigation attempt, I see that it is being shipped USPS First class package service. In order to ship that way, it has to be 13 ounces or less. Any ideas?


----------



## Weebs (May 30, 2015)

Maybe a cute little piece of summer jewelry?


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 30, 2015)

Does anyone have any movement besides "shipment accepted"? I don't have an estimated delivery date yet either.


----------



## PA Anna (May 31, 2015)

I'm going to guess a scrub and body butter.


----------



## Miccarty2 (May 31, 2015)

I hope it's jewelry, just because I tend to really like their taste in jewelry! Although I was figuring there would be jewelry in the June box, based on the description, but if it wasn't the same type I bet we could get jewlery in both. They just sent either bracelet or earrings in March, I've been hoping for an anklet (it's something I don't own - I have no idea whether they've "in" nowadays, but that's my guess for something that might be in the June box).

I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much! I think it really depends on their announcement - we think that's the free-curated box with a big purchase deal they previously mentioned, right? So it might be something that doesn't make sense in its own but does in conjunction with the announcement. I'm going to guess that it's something decorative for the home, like a picture frame, plaque with a quote on it, or something like that!

Anyway, mine does show movement and tracking says it will be here Tuesday, but I'm still hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 31, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Does anyone have any movement besides "shipment accepted"? I don't have an estimated delivery date yet either.


 Mine is now showing an ETA of Thursday.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 1, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Mine is now showing an ETA of Thursday.


Mine now says Thursday June 4th too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm dying to know what it is,what happened to the 2 day priority mail?


----------



## MissKris17 (Jun 1, 2015)

Saiza said:


> Mine now says Thursday June 4th too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm dying to know what it is,what happened to the 2 day priority mail?


They sent it first class mail instead. This isn't our regular box, just a little something extra they are sending us.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Jun 1, 2015)

Mine is also eta Thursday.  I always thought First Class meant first to get to us.  I guess I had that wrong.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 1, 2015)

That's the usps for you. Mine is also set for Thursday. Boo.


----------



## jray000 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mine has already arrived but I won't know what it is until I get home.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 1, 2015)

jray000 said:


> Mine has already arrived but I won't know what it is until I get home.


@@jray000 please share when you get home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jray000 (Jun 1, 2015)

Will do!


----------



## Saiza (Jun 1, 2015)

jray000 said:


> Mine has already arrived but I won't know what it is until I get home.


Yes please share, I'm dying to know what it is!


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Jun 1, 2015)

Just saw this posted on MSA:


I just received my “Really Nice Surprise” from LLB, and it is exactly that! I don’t want to spoil it for everyone, so I’ll just say, “Wow!” Be sure and read your letter. Thanks, LLB!!!


----------



## BeautyWithWhitney (Jun 1, 2015)

Waymona posted in the MSA forums what she received under a spoiler cut.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 1, 2015)

BeautyWithWhitney said:


> Waymona posted in the MSA forums what she received under a spoiler cut.


I can't get it to open.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 1, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I can't get it to open.


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Jun 1, 2015)

Can someone post the spoiler here?  I tried to click the link but I wasn't able to check the spoiler on the msa site.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 1, 2015)

SPOILER: This is per Waymona on MSA, thanks for sharing.

It came in a red bubble mailer, just like the pink Ipsy ones. Inside was a full-size OFRA Universal Eyebrow Pencil, full-size OFRA Lip Liner in Plum, full-size OFRA Lip Gloss in Bordeaux, a cute note card from Bella Ink and a Brode Electrolyte Vitamin sample. There was also a coupon for wine from Cairdean Estate (for consumption with the electrolyte vitamin, maybe? lol). This is their way of introducing a new box (or pouch) from LLB called Serendipity by LLB. It will ship on the off months of the regular LLB. But here's the best part! Until the kinks are worked out, Serendipity by LLB will be free to all current subscribers!

What does everyone think? I think this is A REALLY NICE SURPRISE!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 1, 2015)

Anybody that wants to post pics of contents, and the letter, that would be great!


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Was just coming to post this spoiler.  Mine is due to arrive on Thursday and I'm very excited to receive it.  Interested to see the details of the new bi-monthly subscription.  I wonder if this will be a less pricey box for those who can't/don't want the regular LLB.  I'm glad I have the regular one and happy to receive a free Serendipity for a month or two or three while they get started.

Very nice LLB!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 1, 2015)

Did everyone else get a birthday card too? It actually is my birthday today, so I was really surprised to see that!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 1, 2015)

@@MoiSurtout Happy Birthday! Thank you for sharing pictures of your box, and letter with us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday @@MoiSurtout !!! Thank you for the spoiler as well!


----------



## Dixdais (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the spoilers @@MoiSurtout and Happy Birthday too!  Can't wait to get mine.  All my packages the last week have taken forever to get to me.  Looks like this one isn't any different.  It's been sitting since 5/29 with acceptance only listed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow. Lip products in colors I would buy for myself. No baby pink. That's a good start to me.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 1, 2015)

I love lip products, but is the lipgloss purple? I don't get the purple lipsticks in all the boxes lately, I'm super pale, don't want purple lips. But what an awesome surprise, that'd be awesome to still get something on the off months.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jun 2, 2015)

I was pleasantly surprised to get my package today! Delivery said Thursday!

I received a super cute card - probably my favorite thing! It's an animal with heart balloons and it says "you are pretty much my favorite person of all time in the history of forever"

I think this is a very nice surprise! I'm excited to see where they go with Serendipity! I'm also curious as to what the price will be!! That will be the deciding factor for me!

I need to make a new rule for myself - for each new box I sign up for, I need to cancel one.

Bwahahahaha!! That will never happen!!


----------



## aniadania (Jun 2, 2015)

I just received mine! Great suprice, now we don't have to wait long two months between our Little Lace Box, we will get "Serendipity " in between! And it will be free for few months! Yey!!!

I am soon traveling to Europe alone with my two small kids (5 and 2,5 years old) We will loose almost whole nigh and I can't imagine the huge jetlag and how tired I will be. So this "Brode" Hydration vitamin might help me a lot!

I already can't wait to see what's will be in next "Serendipity " :-D


----------



## Julie Santos Ashton (Jun 2, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> I think this is a very nice surprise! I'm excited to see where they go with Serendipity! I'm also curious as to what the price will be!! That will be the deciding factor for me!


I went to look to see how much those vitamins are, and the serendipity pouch is listed as being 9.99!!!


----------



## aniadania (Jun 2, 2015)

Jewlee said:


> I went to look to see how much those vitamins are, and the serendipity pouch is listed as being 9.99!!!


Just like "Ipsy"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lloronita (Jun 2, 2015)

Those vitamins sell on their web site (Brode) for $4/ea. little packet.  The whole Serendipity packet of goodies sells on LLB for $9.99.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks! I didn't realize the price was listed!

$10 is totally worth it to me!


----------



## aweheck (Jun 2, 2015)

Total thumbs up on this surprise package!  Loving the shades they sent in the makeup. Love the card, looks like one I'd have picked out myself!  Wine coupon and Vitamin are thumbs up's.... Love, really love the opportunity of having several test tries of this new service... thankyou for the opportunity LLB!


----------



## Kaistone (Jun 2, 2015)

Looks fun! I also like the lip colors, there's a time for soft colored lip gloss, and a time for deep colored lips (I'm envisioning myself wearing Bourdeaux while sipping wine ). My "Serendipity" arrives on Thursday. Is the wine coupon for a percentage off or is it for a free bottle of wine?


----------



## aweheck (Jun 2, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> Looks fun! I also like the lip colors, there's a time for soft colored lip gloss, and a time for deep colored lips (I'm envisioning myself wearing Boudreaux while sipping wine ). My "Serendipity" arrives on Thursday. Is the wine coupon for a percentage off or is it for a free bottle of wine?


With coupon you basically order two bottles for the price of one.


----------



## Kaistone (Jun 3, 2015)

@@aweheck

Thanks!


----------



## Barbie Allen (Jun 3, 2015)

Just a heads up the Bode Hydration vitamin is what some people use to pass drug tests as it makes you pee like crazy. My fiance warned me when I told him I was going to take it before work. He said I'd be spending the day in the bathroom if I did that. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't tried it yet, though!


----------



## Weebs (Jun 5, 2015)

I thought this extra package was super cute, even though I don't wear lip products.  I can gift them though, so I'll get joy from making someone else happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm excited to see where they go with this in the future and I'm more than happy to get them for free on the off months for now.


----------



## flyergirl (Jun 6, 2015)

The lip stuff wasn't my color, but my teen daughter was completely thrilled! What a nice surprise to get.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 6, 2015)

I got the canvas print today. I used a picture of my kids and gave it to my husband as an early Father's Day present. He really liked it (the word neat was used, for those of you with non- effusive SO's, you know that is high praise).


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 11, 2015)

I was "charged" ( I have an annual sub), for my June box last night, and got a confirmation email. Yippy!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 11, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I was "charged" ( I have an annual sub), for my June box last night, and got a confirmation email. Yippy!


I got 4 emails. They want to make darn sure I know that I was charged and my subscription renewal was processed. 2 were duplicates of each other.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jun 12, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> I got 4 emails. They want to make darn sure I know that I was charged and my subscription renewal was processed. 2 were duplicates of each other.


Same here. Weird.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 15, 2015)

I also got 4 emails.  I was just glad to see them and know that it means the box is following shortly (I hope)!


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just saw on FB that the boxes are shipping on Saturday.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 20, 2015)

Eeeeek! Today is the day we should start seeing shipping notices for our treasure chest of summer accessories! I am so excited for next week!


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 21, 2015)

Does this box ship from Kissimmee, FL? Priority 2-day?  If so, it showed up on my USPS page today.\ as "preshipment sent to USPS").   (If it's not this, it must be the Jouer Matchbox.)

Edited to say:  I just checked my records and the Matchbox was shipped FedEx last time so I think it must be this LLB box!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 21, 2015)

Mine is also showing in my usps account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jun 22, 2015)

when somebody gets their box post what you got in it I am seriously thinking about subscribing and am dying to see what is in it


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Mine should get here Wednesday! I'm really looking forward to this month.

Btw, I just got around to listing the lip gloss and lip liner in swaps on MSA, and something like 50 of the lip glosses are listed there! Just thought that was interesting - I know it wasn't a color that worked for me, but I was surprised to see so many up for grabs. I ended up not listing mine... I don't think any of my friends wear dark lips, but I will stick them in the donate pile.


----------



## Colleen1212 (Jun 24, 2015)

Mine is scheduled for delivery today.  I really like that they use express mail.  I'll be checking here for spoilers, think most of us should get our boxes today!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 24, 2015)

I have mine but I don't know how to do that 'hide the spoiler' thing.


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Jun 24, 2015)

Click the third button from the top left, the blue white and green thingy. Choose spoiler from the drop down list and it will give you a window to put the hidden spoiler in. Thanks for showing us!!!


----------



## subbox (Jun 24, 2015)

This thread already says spoilers so I think you can just go ahead and post!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 24, 2015)

@@cpl100 Go ahead and post. This thread is enter at your own risk if you don't want it spoiled. Can't wait to see the goods.


----------



## Kaistone (Jun 24, 2015)

Got mine too.


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Colleen1212 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks so much for posting!  I like what I see!  Looks like a great summer box!


----------



## Kaistone (Jun 24, 2015)

You're welcolme, ladies! It's my first time being "the spoiler"


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jun 24, 2015)

I need that hat. As usual, I love the curation.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 24, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> Got mine too.


Mine says scheduled delivery is today, but it left DC at 10:00 am today and I live in Missouri lol. I had to peak at the spoilers and have to say this month is a miss for me. I won't use half the box but oh well better luck next time. I was expecting a purse or clutch or something cool.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 24, 2015)

I loooooove that they took the time to coordinate our ring with our polish. Who does that? The thoughtfulness behind their curation is always what makes me smile. Only LLB puts that much thought into curation. Another home run. I can't wait to see what ring/polish combo I get.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 24, 2015)

I see that I got back online too late to be the 'spoiler' but glad it's posted.  I am wearing my ring already.  It's the first piece of costume jewelry I have ever gotten in a box that I've actually wanted to wear.  The scarf is gorgeous and such a nice change from the infinity scarfs that have flooded boxes this past year.  Hope everyone enjoys their box!


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 24, 2015)

I just received my box! I love it! I got the turquoise ring and it hasn't left my finger since I opened the box. I was worried I wouldn't like the hat because I have a small head. I got the brown tweed one and you can adjust the size! Love it! The scarf will look gorgeous with my all white jumpsuit for that Rivera look


----------



## prettycat33 (Jun 24, 2015)

I am a little worried about the ring fitting me, I have fat fingers ! Can Anyone tell me what size it is or if it adjusts ? I am not sure when I will receive mine, I have no shipping notice. But then again I didn't have one for the extra surprise last month either. Fat fingers crossed it will come today ! Could someone please post a spoiler pic of opened box, maybe an upclose ring pic ? Thanks


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jun 24, 2015)

I received my box today and it was spoiler free for me (YAY!) but I'm a little underwhelmed by the contents. Mostly because these items just aren't 100% my taste but I also feel like this box is reminiscent of the old Social Bliss sub - mainly because I received one of these hats and a similar scarf and similar ring from that sub, all items that I still have. It just makes these items feel a little less unique/special for me. 

This is my first box from them that hasn't been a home run (for me, specifically) but they can't all be winners. I hope I like the next box more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Lastly, what is the other ($48 for 6 ounces) scrub that they're referring to in their letter? Anyone know?


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jun 24, 2015)

prettycat33 said:


> I am a little worried about the ring fitting me, I have fat fingers !


I have skinny fingers and the ring barely fits on my middle finger. It does seem to be slightly adjustable though, I can bend it but it's not really staying put. You might have more luck bending it open than I am trying to bend it closed. Hope that helps! 

*Just realized how unclear that is. Not barely fits as in it's a tight squeeze but I can almost get it to stay put on my middle finger. The ring is big for me - it fits my thumb well. LOL


----------



## Colleen1212 (Jun 24, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Lastly, what is the other ($48 for 6 ounces) scrub that they're referring to in their letter? Anyone know?


I'll bet it's the One Love Organics Vitamin C scrub that was the spoiler announced for the MSA/Kloverbox box.


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 24, 2015)

Here are some pictures:



Spoiler


----------



## CaseyDog44 (Jun 24, 2015)

I LOVE that hat!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 24, 2015)

It took me a good 5 minutes to figure out the hat and I'm not sure I have it adjusted just right but it looks pretty decent. I like this box. It is all stuff that I don't often buy for myself (besides the nail polish) which is the main reason I subscribed in the first place. I have large hands for a woman and the ring fits me perfectly but it can be adjusted with a little bit of effort I believe. It feels sturdy.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you for all the spoilers!  I have several San Diego Hats (have a purple version of this month's hat) and since I am a vampire in training I welcome more hats into my growing collection.  :wub:

My tracking lied and told me it was going to be delivered today but I knew something was up because last update stated it was on the East Coast last night. No way that box was going to be delivered in Southern CA today.  I hope it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jun 24, 2015)

Cupcakes said:


> Thank you for all the spoilers!  I have several San Diego Hats (have a purple version of this month's hat) and since I am a vampire in training I welcome more hats into my growing collection.  :wub:
> 
> My tracking lied and told me it was going to be delivered today but I knew something was up because last update stated it was on the East Coast last night. No way that box was going to be delivered in Southern CA today.  I hope it arrives tomorrow!


Yeah, mine won't be arrivng today either.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jun 24, 2015)

This looks like a great box, just not for me. Excited by the ring, happy to try the body scrub. The polish I'll add to my collection. Not a hat or a scarf person. I’ll find a new home for them.


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 24, 2015)

This is my first month not receiving the box. I think it is fun that they matched the nail polish to the ring.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 24, 2015)

Cupcakes said:


> Thank you for all the spoilers!  I have several San Diego Hats (have a purple version of this month's hat) and since I am a vampire in training I welcome more hats into my growing collection.  :wub:
> 
> My tracking lied and told me it was going to be delivered today but I knew something was up because last update stated it was on the East Coast last night. No way that box was going to be delivered in Southern CA today.  I hope it arrives tomorrow!


Mine said the same thing, it was scheduled for delivery today, but this morning at 10 am it was in DC. I live in Missouri, no way was it going to arrive today lol.


----------



## Colleen1212 (Jun 24, 2015)

My box arrived today! I'm very pleased with it! I got the same variations as JenniferV, except my scrub was the honey and milk. It smells wonderful, like honey. I don't wear hats, most look horrible on me, except for this one! It actually looks nice on me! I have average sized hands and the ring fits my middle finger perfectly.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Jun 24, 2015)

Got mine today as well with the turquoise ring. Ditto on everyone's comments saying they haven't taken it off. It's one of my fave pieces of jewelry I have ever gotten from a sub.

However, I am looking to sell the hat (brown tweed with dark brown strap) and the scarf. I have too many of these kinds of items and not sure that I want to put them up for swap.

Value on scarf says $45.99 and value of the hat is  $27.99.

(removed)

If this isn't allowed, please delete the post. I just realized this as I'm writing it that it may not be allowed.


----------



## Weebs (Jun 24, 2015)

Mine arrived today too and while it IS a good box, there's not much in it that I'm going to get use out of personally.  The sugar scrub is good... the nail polish...well I own several hundred bottles - (I'm one of the people mentioned in the letter) - and this one just isn't my color... the ring is totally not my style and doesn't fit at all on any finger...the scarf is awesome (it's 100% silk and feels SOOOO nice... I don't wear scarves but I'll find another use for it!) and the hat is just meh.  I'm not a hat wearing person and the one hat I do own is already a summer hat that I hardly ever wear.  Looking forward to August's box but sad there's no mention of it in the letter.....


----------



## kdtx (Jun 24, 2015)

Every single item from my box is up for swap at MSA. Under SJ. My hat is black and white, ring has the amethyst stone and my nail polish is in starlet. I was really disappointed in this box. The fact that they use their own products is disappointing to me. I joined just to get rid of it. I will say it's a thoughtful curation but just not for me.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jun 24, 2015)

Is there a list of ingredients on the scrubs?

It says the scrub is vegan, yet one of them is oatmeal milk and honey....vegans don't use honey...or milk... Hopefully those are just added scents and not actual ingredients!!


----------



## flyergirl (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm going to be a voice of dissent here and say that I really love this box. My ring is turquoise and fits perfectly on my middle finger. The stone is scraped up though from where it got slid into the metal.. not really that big a deal but I wouldn't have picked this one at the store. I'm not sure about the hat yet. It's different from anything I own, I may or may not get use out of it. Perhaps I'll keep it in my car for an emergency. I don't really care either way about the sugar scrub except I wish it was alchohol free. The nail polish is pretty. I LOVE the scarf. All in all, this box was a hit with me!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 24, 2015)

This box is a hit for me too. I love the curation; everything fits together. I got the amethyst ring and lighter nail polish, and that's perfect for me. And the white and black hat, which is super dramatic. Funny because that's not really my style, but I tried it on and it made me smile, so I'm going to find ways to wear it. And I have a million scarves, but none with these colors, so I just spent a few minutes on Pinterest trying to find a way to tie a scarf for summer (it's super hot here).

Anyway, the ring is my favorite thing. So cool and pretty.


----------



## TreatChoself (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow. I really hated this box. I wrote a whole long, blistering review that I just accidentally erased. Probably for the best.  I don't fear being Vadered, because I'm about to go cancel this sub, but it was pretty mean.

I stand behind my statement, however, that this looks exactly like what I would expect a 74 year old to pack in her big straw bag to take with her on a gambling cruise to nowhere out of Ft. Lauderdale. With a cute ring to give her granddaughter. Although I guess I'm too old to appreciate the normcore trend, which I'm guessing this is? Either way, will be listing a complete box with the amethyst ring on MSA tomorrow for anyone who did like it.


----------



## NotTelling (Jun 25, 2015)

TreatChoself said:


> Wow. I really hated this box. I wrote a whole long, blistering review that I just accidentally erased. Probably for the best.  I don't fear being Vadered, because I'm about to go cancel this sub, but it was pretty mean.
> 
> I stand behind my statement, however, that this looks exactly like what I would expect a 74 year old to pack in her big straw bag to take with her on a gambling cruise to nowhere out of Ft. Lauderdale. With a cute ring to give her granddaughter. Although I guess I'm too old to appreciate the normcore trend, which I'm guessing this is? Either way, will be listing a complete box with the amethyst ring on MSA tomorrow for anyone who did like it.


LMAO. I think you nailed it. To me, this looks like a box Blanche and Dorothy would fight over. I had to google "normcore", the nail polish colors fit. 

idk, maybe it's a regional thing. Where I live no one wears hats like that, or scarves.  

This is a box that some people love and others don't, that's the chance you take with boxes like this, and frankly it's part of the fun.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jun 25, 2015)

@@TreatChoself, It isn't poor taste. It is wisdom. It is equally important to wear a wide brimmed hat if you are under 74. The biggest brimmed hat and the biggest sunglasses you can find.


----------



## TreatChoself (Jun 25, 2015)

Ironically, I'm a young(ish) melanoma survivor and about the biggest proponent for massive hats, UPF clothing, obscure Japanese sunscreens, giant sunglasses and even parasols you will find. I just hate this particular style of hat because exposing your scalp, a very common site for skin cancers because it is difficult to protect, to UV rays completely defeats the purpose of wearing a giant hat. Also: I find the style hideous, but I realize that is personal taste.

My bigger issue with this box is that it was billed as luxe, hard to find products from up and coming designers. In this box we have: a hat from a huge company (a good company, I own several of their hats, but it is in no way up and coming or hard to find), a ring from another large company that is stocked just about everywhere and has been in numerous recent sub boxes, a scarf that as far as I can see is a no-name item they had made for them, I'm assuming abroad (to be fair, I didn't unwrap it so I'm unsure about that one), and a scrub they also made in-house. The nail polish is the only item that fulfills what I though was their original mission statement, albeit in an incredibly boring color (I got the nude version) and from a company that they've just recently featured (I do LOVE the LucyB perfume I have).  Anyway, I'm glad people did love this box. I seem to be in the tiny minority and I hope you all continue to get boxes you love - I'm just done.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jun 25, 2015)

Just got a text that mine is out for delivery. Anxious to see how these look in person.


----------



## Dakota750 (Jun 25, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I received my box today and it was spoiler free for me (YAY!) but I'm a little underwhelmed by the contents. Mostly because these items just aren't 100% my taste but I also feel like this box is reminiscent of the old Social Bliss sub - mainly because I received one of these hats and a similar scarf and similar ring from that sub, all items that I still have. It just makes these items feel a little less unique/special for me.


This was exactly what I was thinking when I opened the box; it reminded me of Social Bliss. The only items I'll be keeping are the ring and the scrub. I think I'll give it one more box and then decide whether to cancel or not.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 25, 2015)

Just a friendly reminder, please post all swaps in the swap section of the buy sell trade forum. https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/321-subscription-box-swaps-talk/

I also just opened a topic for Little Lace box here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137319-little-lace-box-swaps-trades/


----------



## Saiza (Jun 25, 2015)

I still haven't received my box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's touring the capitol apparently. I was supposed to get it yesterday but it just left MD this morning, so maybe Saturday I'll get it. Little miffed about shipping this time, but can't say I'm anxious to get the box, I don't wear scarves, hats, gold jewelry or nude nail polish. Only thing I'm hoping is that I don't get the peach body scrub. I am disappointed in this box, I canceled a bunch of boxes but LLB was one of the ones I kept. Lately thought it seems it hasn't been so great, though I did really like April's box. June has been fairly disappointing in sub boxes for me this month starting with Birchbox, Glossybox, Boxycharm and Lip Monthly.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Jun 26, 2015)

Ugh! So frustrated! It took 3 days for my box to leave Florida. Last night it arrived in California. Too bad I live in Wisconsin!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jun 26, 2015)

I love llb, but this box is a total miss for me. I'm not even going to take the hat or scarf out of the plastic. The scarf colors are so bright, just no. I finally remembered what the hat reminded me of. My mom (RIP) used to wear a hat just like this when she worked in the garden.... back in the 80's. This is the second nude polish I received this month (thank you Glossybox). I got the scrub in Lollabambooza. I have no idea what the scent is supposed to be, but it's like a super sweet strong perfume. I would have loved any of the other scents. This item disappoints me the most cause I was already prepared to dislike the others. The ring is cute. I got the amethyst. Honestly, I would have preferred it without the stone. And a coupon code would have been nice. I ended up spending $60 at Kitch last night to mask my disappointment over this box.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 26, 2015)

I got my box today after it was supposed to be delivered 2 days ago. I got the black and white striped hat, which I hate, I'm sorry. Thanks to the picture all I see is Leslie Mann in it, whom I love, but she's 15 yrs older than me. Seriously reminds me of something grandmas would wear going to Atlantic City or something. How many 20 somethings are wearing the hat? The scarf, while pretty colors I don't use them and the sugar scrub I was praying for the oatmeal honey and of course get the peach scent. I had a lot higher expectations for 'up and coming designers', not two things made specifically for LLB or jewelry we just got in the February box. I love my earrings from the February box, and this ring is nice, but it's gold which I never wear. Interested to see what the next box brings.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jun 26, 2015)

I was so disappointed because the June boxes were sold out when I tried to sign up, but now I'm really glad I didn't get one.  The theme seemed so promising, but it turned out to not be my style at all.  I guess maybe LLL isn't for me.  I've looked at reviews of the previous boxes and a few of the items have been amazing, but not enough to justify subscribing.


----------



## Javaprincess (Jun 26, 2015)

Gosh...it must be so difficult to try to pick out things that a majority of your ladies will like....so much is subjective!  I love scarfs, but square, silk scarfs are a little matronly to me....and the hat is just so not my thing.  The other three items would have been hits with me, but I did not enjoy the scent of the scrub, the ring was sadly too big for my freakishly small fingers (but I really did like the style!) and the nailpolish was ok.   I decided to try and sell the whole thing.  I do love LLB and am def not giving up as I usually enjoy their boxes tremendously.


----------



## Kaistone (Jun 27, 2015)

Lol, I think I'm the only one who absolutely adores the scarf. I'm a huge scarf person. I'm prone to sore throats and laryngitis. So I have to keep my neck protected in the winter and in freezing AC. I actually started signing up for subscription boxes because they seemed to include lots of scarves ( and candles). I had signed up for a few since January and was thrilled to finally recieve a scarf! And it's 100% silk


----------



## prettycat33 (Jun 30, 2015)

I got my box on Saturday and I liked it more than I thought I would. I got the black and white striped hat and I was surprised to find it actually looks good on me ! I was kinda hoping for the turquoise ring/ brownish polish combo, but I received the other one. I love the ring so much ! The beige polish will unfortunately go unused, or I'll see if anyone wants to trade for the other color but they probably will not want to since the beige doesn't seem too popular. I received the peach body scrub and it smells super good. It made my skin super soft. Unfortunately the scarf I got had 2 big stains on it, but i contacted llb and since they have always treated me well, I am not worried, I'm sure they will make it right. I am not a big scarf fan, but because this scarf is Silk and expensive I had planned to make it work. All in all I really enjoyed this months box.


----------



## RaeW (Jun 30, 2015)

Anyone else amused by the Pour Some Sugar Scrub on Me?  I was in high school when that song came out.  I am WAY above their target demographic.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kaistone (Jun 30, 2015)

Update


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

Just in case nobody saw, I did start a new thread,little lace box july serendipity/august box spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

Looking for ideas. I am trying to make the hat work for me. I have a huge head circumference, and this hat is still too big, it just slides down over my face, almost like it's stretched out. I am sliding the Velcro (which is not very strong), through the loop, and then sticking the Velcro together. Am I missing a step?


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jun 30, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Looking for ideas. I am trying to make the hat work for me. I have a huge head circumference, and this hat is still too big, it just slides down over my face, almost like it's stretched out. I am sliding the Velcro (which is not very strong), through the loop, and then sticking the Velcro together. Am I missing a step?


Which hat do you have?  I have a fairly small head and the black/white tweed looking hat, and mine fits fine.  I don't use the elastic loop at all (I thought that was just to hold the hat together when it is rolled up).  I just stick the velcro on one side of the hat to the velcro on the other side, and it sticks pretty well.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

Baublesntreats said:


> Which hat do you have? I have a fairly small head and the black/white tweed looking hat, and mine fits fine. I don't use the elastic loop at all (I thought that was just to hold the hat together when it is rolled up). I just stick the velcro on one side of the hat to the velcro on the other side, and it sticks pretty well.


I have the black and white tweed as well. I wonder if you aren't suppose to use the loop, lol, I thought it was a multi use loop, to store it rolled, and to loop the Velcro through. I do like the hat, if I can make it work. I'll try attaching to the inside like you said, they don't tell you on their (San Diego hat co)website. Thank you.


----------



## aweheck (Jul 5, 2015)

I love the scrub, I received the coconut-mango. I had actually been looking to purchase some in the week before I received my box...LOL! I wanted to get it for scrubbing off my feet at night since all I'm wearing is sandles these days and with the dry weather outside the dust gets kicked up and all over my feet.

Love the amethyst ring. It doesn't go well with the style of my other rings unfortunately, so I'll have to rotate it in occasionally.

The nail polish is meh to me, the hat is still in the wrapper....if I ever wear a hat, it would be to cover the top of my head to protect my hair color from fading and my scalp from skin cancer..... This hat is not for me.

The scarf is very pretty but still in the wrapper, I avoid pink's and purples, reminds me of something my Aunts or Mother would have worn in the 60's-70's.....the Hat and Scarf do bring to mind that yester-year time period of when I was a small child, but not something I'd wear.

I really like the ring and scrub, so I'm satisfied with my box.


----------



## Kaistone (Jul 10, 2015)

UPDATE: I just love the ladies of LLB! They found out that my ring had broken and sent me a replacement!


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 10, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> UPDATE: I just love the ladies of LLB! They found out that my ring had broken and sent me a replacement!


How did they find out?


----------

